# EFI Bios

## Joke66

Seit einigen Jahren benutze ich Gentoo auf verschiedenen PC. Seit dem ich einen neuen Rechner habe, geht nichts mehr. Es startet nicht einmal die Live DVD. Ich habe einen PC mit EFI-Bios. Bei Ubuntu gibt es keine Probleme. Ich wollte aber gerne wieder mein Gentoo haben. Hardware- CPU Intel-i5 2500k, Asusboard P8H67-M Pro, Intelgraphic onboard, 8GB Ram. Gibt es schon ne Lösung mit EFI Bios?

----------

## volvo

Hallo Joke,

aktuell nutze ich selber, leider, ein uefi bios board. (so ein dre...). Bei mir läuft alles aber er sollte Dir definitv die livecd starten so oder so. Bekommst Du eine Meldung in irgend einer Art und Weise?

----------

## Joke66

Ich bekomme die Meldung, nachdem ich keymap de bedient habe, "media not found" und dann kernelpanic. Dann habe ich heute mal meine ATI GK ausgebaut und die onboard verwendet und dann kam wieder media not found, lief aber weiter und siehe da, die livecd funktionierte. Das System funktionierte mit KDE. Sehr merkwürdig. Die GK ist eine alte ATI X1950(ich benutze 2 DVI Ausgänge) und wird vom Kernel normalerweise unterstützt.  Bei Kubuntu, was ich im Moment benutzen mußte, lief alles prima.

Die Frage ist jetzt, warum meldet er media not found. Bei älteren PC kommt diese Meldung nicht. Kann ich das bei einer Neuinstall ignorieren?

Gruß, Joke

----------

## Knieper

Um Gentoo zu installieren ist es doch vollkommen egal welche LiveCD/DVD du verwendest. Gibt es nach der Installation Probleme oder nutzt Du nur Live-Systeme oder wo ist das eigentliche Problem?

----------

## Joke66

Also, nochmal. Vor 1/2 Jahr wollte ich Gentoo auf meinem neuen PC installieren. Ging nicht. Weder Installation noch Livecd funktionierten. Auf meinem alten PC ohne EFI Bios lief Gentoo (installiert) vorher 2 Jahre ohne Probleme. Dann bin ich erst mal auf Kubuntu  umgestiegen (11.10 installiert), weil das auf dem neuen PC lief (Installation und livecd). Ich habe jetzt eine neue installcd und livecd von Gentoo ausprobiert, geht immer noch nicht. Folgende Meldung kommt. Ich schicke mal nen link vom Foto, was ich vom Bildschirm gemacht habe http://www.joachim-duke.de/Bilder/Gentoo.jpg, ich weiß nicht wie ich sonst die Bildschirmanzeige präsentieren kann. Obwohl ich die Livecd 2-3 mal starten konnte, ist der alte Zustand wieder eingetreten. Es funktioniert nicht.

Merkwürdigerweise startet die Livecd und meldet dann, daß kein bootfähiges Medium gefunden wurde und bricht ab. Warum geht aber Kubuntu??

----------

## Finswimmer

Knieper meinte:

Nimm die LiveCD von Kubuntu, die funktioniert und installiere von dort aus dein Gentoo.

----------

## LinuxTom

Hast Du Dir mal das angeschaut? Oder auch schon das probiert?

----------

## Joke66

Danke für die Tipps. Dann werde ich mich mal auf den Weg machen. Wird ne Weile dauern. 

Gruß, Joke

----------

## Josef.95

Oder noch einfacher:

Sofern noch installiert nutze doch dein Kubuntu zur Gentoo Installation, dann brauchst du überhaupt keine LiveCD  :Wink: 

Einfach im Kubuntu /mnt/gentoo anlegen,  und dann dem Handbuch folgen.

----------

## Joke66

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Oder noch einfacher:
> 
> Sofern noch installiert nutze doch dein Kubuntu zur Gentoo Installation, dann brauchst du überhaupt keine LiveCD 
> 
> Einfach im Kubuntu /mnt/gentoo anlegen,  und dann dem Handbuch folgen.

 

Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Kubuntu wollte ich erst mal unangetastet lassen weil es problemlos funktioniert. TV, Foto, Fluxbox, Conky u. I-Net, Skype u.v.m., alles bestens. Ging aber vorher auch bei Gentoo.

Ich wollte Gentoo auf einer eigenen HD installieren. Wie soll ich das jetzt mit Kubuntu realisieren? Ich kenne mich nicht so mit allen Feinheiten des Linuxsystems aus.

----------

## arfe

 *Joke66 wrote:*   

>  *Josef.95 wrote:*   Oder noch einfacher:
> 
> Sofern noch installiert nutze doch dein Kubuntu zur Gentoo Installation, dann brauchst du überhaupt keine LiveCD 
> 
> Einfach im Kubuntu /mnt/gentoo anlegen,  und dann dem Handbuch folgen. 
> ...

 

Er meinte damit, dass Du im Grunde jede Live-CD von jeder Distribution nehmen könntest soweit es bei Dir bootet.

Dann installierst Du dir Dein Gentoo in ein "chroot".

----------

## Joke66

Aha, d.h., da ich bereits sda1 - sda3(auf 500GB HD) erstellt habe, die Verzeichnisse erstellen bzw. mounten bis cd /mnt/gentoo und dann mit der Prozedur links http://www.gentooorg/..usw fortfahren. Das alles unter livecd Kubuntu/Konsole? OK??

----------

## arfe

 *Joke66 wrote:*   

> Aha, d.h., da ich bereits sda1 - sda3(auf 500GB HD) erstellt habe, die Verzeichnisse erstellen bzw. mounten bis cd /mnt/gentoo und dann mit der Prozedur links http://www.gentooorg/..usw fortfahren. Das alles unter livecd Kubuntu/Konsole? OK??

 

Genau wie es im Gentoo Handbook drinsteht.

----------

## Joke66

Inzwischen ist es mir doch noch gelungen Gentoo 3.2.1 _64 mit der Minimal Install CD auf dem Rechner zu installieren. Merkwürdigerweise bei mehrmaligem Versuch immer verschiedene Optionen, die mich ganz schön verwirrten.

Netzwerkkarte wurde nicht geladen, dadurch keine Onlinefunktion. Mußte erst net-setup einrichten und dhcpcd laden. Später konnte ich net.eth0(dem runlevel hinzufügen) nicht einrichten. Mußte dann net.lo umbenennen und dann ging es. Jetzt steht erst mal das Grundsystem. Mit Kubuntu hat es nicht funktioniert. Ich konnte unter sudo keine Sda1 usw. mounten.

Ein kleines Problem besteht aber noch. Beim Runterfahren kommt die Meldung, daß Systemclock nicht einstellbar ist, obwohl ich in hwclock die richtigen Einstellungen habe. Wie gesagt nur beim Runterfahren. Ist mir schleierhaft.

Gruß, Joke

----------

## schmidicom

 *Joke66 wrote:*   

> Später konnte ich net.eth0(dem runlevel hinzufügen) nicht einrichten. Mußte dann net.lo umbenennen und dann ging es.

 

Das das gesund für dein System ist bezweifle ich dann doch sehr.  :Wink: 

Eigentlich erstellt man im selben Verzeichnis einen symlink auf net.lo mit dem Namen net.eth0.

```
cd /etc/init.d

ln -s net.lo net.eth0
```

Zumindest habe ich das so gelernt und ich glaube das steht auch irgendwo im Handbuch.

----------

## Randy Andy

 *Joke66 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ein kleines Problem besteht aber noch. Beim Runterfahren kommt die Meldung, daß Systemclock nicht einstellbar ist, obwohl ich in hwclock die richtigen Einstellungen habe. Wie gesagt nur beim Runterfahren. Ist mir schleierhaft.
> 
> Gruß, Joke

 

Hi Joke66.

Was für 'ne Art von kernel verwendest du (genkernel oder selbst konfiguriert), könnte auch an dessen Konfiguration liegen.

Erinnere mich schwach dass ich vor einiger Zeit mal diese Problem auf Zwei meiner älteren PC's sah, auf der Suche nach der passenden kernel.config.

Im Zweifel vergleichst du mal die settings meiner u.a. .config oder die deiner Ubuntu-kernel.config mit deiner aktuellen gentoo-kernel.config bezüglich der

RTC settings.

Hier die meinigen die funktionieren von dem System auf dem ich gerade arbeite:

```

 big-server linux # zcat /proc/config.gz | grep RTC

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

# CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DEBUG is not set

# RTC interfaces

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

# CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV_UIE_EMUL is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_TEST is not set

# I2C RTC drivers

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1307 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1374 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1672 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS3232 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MAX6900 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RS5C372 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL1208 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL12022 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_X1205 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8563 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8583 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M41T80 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_BQ32K is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_S35390A is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_FM3130 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RX8581 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RX8025 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_EM3027 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RV3029C2 is not set

# SPI RTC drivers

# Platform RTC drivers

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=y

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1286 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1511 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1553 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1742 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_STK17TA8 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T86 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T35 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T59 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MSM6242 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_BQ4802 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RP5C01 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_V3020 is not set

# on-CPU RTC drivers

big-server linux # 

```

Viel Erfolg damit, Andy.

----------

## Joke66

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

>  *Joke66 wrote:*   Später konnte ich net.eth0(dem runlevel hinzufügen) nicht einrichten. Mußte dann net.lo umbenennen und dann ging es. 
> 
> Das das gesund für dein System ist bezweifle ich dann doch sehr. 
> 
> Eigentlich erstellt man im selben Verzeichnis einen symlink auf net.lo mit dem Namen net.eth0.
> ...

 

Ich weiß schon wie das ürsprünglich geht. Hatte ich versucht, ging aber nicht. Ich hatte mit älteren PC nie Probleme damit, da ich mit dem Handbuch alles ohne Abweichungen installieren konnte.

Bevor ich diese Installation begann, testete ich einen alten Rechner, zum Probieren, und da ging es.

----------

## Joke66

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

>  *Joke66 wrote:*   
> 
> Ein kleines Problem besteht aber noch. Beim Runterfahren kommt die Meldung, daß Systemclock nicht einstellbar ist, obwohl ich in hwclock die richtigen Einstellungen habe. Wie gesagt nur beim Runterfahren. Ist mir schleierhaft.
> 
> Gruß, Joke 
> ...

 

Genkernel mit einigen Modifikationen wegen usb-wl und TV Karte. 

Danke, werde morgen mal nachschauen.

Gruß, Joke

----------

